# Finding out a horse's past?



## MCWScout (2 November 2014)

Just wondered how I would go about finding past owners.
If you've read my other threads you would know how much of a pain Scout can be and I was just thinking about finding out if he'd always been this way. 
I've gone back about 7 years (4 years me owning him, and 3 years of him being at working livery).
However I was told he was bred near Liverpool but 8 years of his life is unaccounted for and it would be nice to know if anything has happened to make him this way.

If people want I can give details, in case anyone on here knows of his past


----------



## Tern (2 November 2014)

Passport and send a letter to first owner stated.

Search is passported name.


----------



## MCWScout (2 November 2014)

Passport only has the owner before me, and his passported name is so common I'm not sure if it would come up with anything, I'll give it a go though


----------



## bakewell (2 November 2014)

It's such a tricky one to phrase too; was this problem already there or did he develop it with you. Never so blunt of course!


----------



## MCWScout (2 November 2014)

bakewell said:



			It's such a tricky one to phrase too; was this problem already there or did he develop it with you. Never so blunt of course!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! I mean the people who sold me him told me he was 100% in all ways (obviously a lie!) and I am glad to have found which yard he was at and even had a lovely conversation with the girl who used to ride him. She has told me that he has always been the same, and if he was still terrified of sheep (turns out I've helped him overcome that fear!). Bearing in mind this is from the past 7 years, I often wonder if her was abused at a past home in which case its probably best not to dig up the past, but if it were a simple mistake and I knew exactly what happened I could help him get over it. It's a risk I think I'm going to have to take.


----------



## bakewell (2 November 2014)

MCWScout said:



			Exactly! I mean the people who sold me him told me he was 100% in all ways (obviously a lie!) and I am glad to have found which yard he was at and even had a lovely conversation with the girl who used to ride him. She has told me that he has always been the same, and if he was still terrified of sheep (turns out I've helped him overcome that fear!). Bearing in mind this is from the past 7 years, I often wonder if her was abused at a past home in which case its probably best not to dig up the past, but if it were a simple mistake and I knew exactly what happened I could help him get over it. It's a risk I think I'm going to have to take.
		
Click to expand...

So awkward.... you risk sounding like an idiot in order to get an answer "I know he can be very stubborn when he gets an idea into his head/ sometimes he gets a disproportionate reaction to the silliest things, so I was wondering if you had any tips or wondered how you worked on this with him or if there was an unusual fear you noticed". Even typing this makes me feel as if it should have LOL! on when really I need some serious info and possibly suppress an urge to sharply reprimand the person I'm asking.


----------

